# Das Gildenprojekt "The Syndicate"



## Hunter12345 (14. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Forenleser,

ich starte nun ein neues Gildenprojekt mit dem Namen "The Syndicate".  Bei diesem Gildenprojekt leveln wir von null auf an , um nochmal das neue Azeroth zu erkunden. Wir werden auf Level 85 versuchen eine Raid/Fungilde aus dem heraus Projekt aufzubauen. Das Projekt findet auf dem Server Gorgonnash auf Seiten der Allianz statt, die Gilde ist bereits ohne Mitglieder geründet. 

*Hier einmal die wichtigsten Information im Überblick:*

*Allgemeine Informationen:*

- Voll null an leveln, d.h. möglichst ohne Gold, Accountgebundene Sachen und andere Hilfen.

- Der Server wird Gorgonnash sein, da dieser recht gut bevölkert ist, aber man noch als Gilde eine Chance hat.

- Wir spielen auf Seiten der Allianz.

- Die Gilde ist bereits von einem Level 1 Char gegründet worden.

- Dks sind erlaubt, nur wäre es besser wenn ihr die ersten 58 Level mit uns als Gilde bestreitet. Jede andere Klasse ist sehr gerne gesehen.

*Was bietet "The Syndicate" euch?*

- Es soll ein möglich nette und "familäre" Atmosphäre herrschen, d.h. Streitereien etc. werden gelöst!

- Ein Homepage und ein Forum (TS3 Server ist in Arbeit).

- Eine Möglichkeit von vorne zu beginnen, ohne, dass man viel Erfahrung und 33434234 Itemlevel braucht.

- Spaß am Spiel.

- Wenn das Projekt bestehen bleibt, eine Raidleitung mit Erfahrung.

- Lustige und freundliche TS Abende.

*Was verlangt "The Syndicate" von euch?*

- Ihr solltet nett und freundlich sein.

- Einen Sinn für Humor haben.

- Keine Itemgeilen Idioten sein, die nur wegen den EPIXES in die Instanzen/Raids laufen.

- Duchhaltevermögen, nicht nach 2 Tagen aufhören und wieder zum 85 Char wechseln

- Nicht TS Scheu sein, natürlich müsst ihr nicht gleich am ersten Abend reden, aber mit der Zeit schon mal einen Ton sagen.

- Keine hightech Homepage sowie einen imba Webdesigner erwarten ^^.

- Spaß am Spiel haben.


*Forum/Homepage/TS3 Server*

Das Forum sowie die Hompage sind schon fertig, jedoch gibt es noch ein paar Einstellungen, die man noch ggf. korrigieren muss. 

Beim TS3-Server bin ich noch auf der Suche, ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir ein Angebot linken. Ansonsten mache ich mich allein auf die Suche. 

Homepage: http://syndicate.host.allvatar.com/viewnews.php

Forum:    http://syndicate.host.allvatar.com/wrapper.php?id=board


Also schreibt mich bei Interesse/Fragen im Buffedforum oder Ingame (Grimgrol) an. Ich werde gerne eure Fragen beantworten und euch auch willkommen heißen. 

So nun medelt euch!

UPDATE:

Wenn sich genügend Leute gemeldet haben startet das Projekt um 18:30. 

TS3-Server ist da!


mfg
Grimgrol


----------



## Dunkelhorn (14. März 2011)

hört sich gut an euer Projekt; ich bin WoW wiedereinsteiger hab jetzt seit Dezember Pause gemacht. Also war 4 Monate weg vom WoW Fenster.

Ich würde gerne einen Mensch Paladin beginnen. 

Ich bin einer der älteren WoW Zocker 32 Jahre alt von daher lege ich schon wert auf ein "Angenehmes" Spielumfeld und keine Ego Zocker. Der Spaß an der Sache sollte im Vordergrund stehen.

Mein Spiel Stil ist am besten mit den Worten Ambitioniert im Endgame aber Spaß kommt vor Erfolg. 

Bin sicher nicht der Überskiller und brauch auch schon mal 2 oder 3 Boss Trys bis ich die Mechanik behersche aber ich bemühe mich. 

Meine Persönlichen WoW Erfolge: ICC 10er HM Alle Erfolge für den Drachen und 25er Normal Mode clear. Das war für mich schon was Besonderes in Classic bin ich nur bis MC gekommen, und in BC gerade mal bis zum Schlangenschrein. Lag aber eher daran das ich mich dank RL in keine Große Gilde einleben konnte und schon gar keine Zeit hatte 3 x die Woche zu Raiden.

2 Raids die Woche sind mir genug sag ich mal wenn es ums Endgame geht. Das macht Fun und überstrapaziert die Nerven nicht 

Ich meld mich einfach mal heute Abend in Game bei euch.


----------



## Hunter12345 (14. März 2011)

Dunkelhorn schrieb:


> hört sich gut an euer Projekt; ich bin WoW wiedereinsteiger hab jetzt seit Dezember Pause gemacht. Also war 4 Monate weg vom WoW Fenster.
> 
> Ich würde gerne einen Tauren Paladin beginnen.
> 
> ...



Leider sind wir eine Allianz Gilde ^^


----------



## Dunkelhorn (14. März 2011)

Hunter12345 schrieb:


> Leider sind wir eine Allianz Gilde ^^



Schon gesehen  bin halt alter Hordler kann mich aber auch mit Allianz anfreunden, da ich deren Quests noch gar nicht kenne. Bin ja flexibel. Bleib dabei das Projekt gefällt mir.


----------



## Hunter12345 (14. März 2011)

Dunkelhorn schrieb:


> Schon gesehen  bin halt alter Hordler kann mich aber auch mit Allianz anfreunden, da ich deren Quests noch gar nicht kenne. Bin ja flexibel. Bleib dabei das Projekt gefällt mir.



Gut, das freut mich! Ich werde, auch erst bis heute Abend abwarten. Ich denke/hoffe du bist nicht einzige der das ganz genauso sieht.


----------



## Dunkelhorn (14. März 2011)

Hunter12345 schrieb:


> Gut, das freut mich! Ich werde, auch erst bis heute Abend abwarten. Ich denke/hoffe du bist nicht einzige der das ganz genauso sieht.




Hast du diesen Beitrag auch im WoW Server Forum auf der Blizzard HP gepostet?


----------



## Hunter12345 (14. März 2011)

Dunkelhorn schrieb:


> Hast du diesen Beitrag auch im WoW Server Forum auf der Blizzard HP gepostet?



Ja, das habe ich. Gibt es damit ein Problem? ^^


----------



## Dunkelhorn (14. März 2011)

Hunter12345 schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich. Gibt es damit ein Problem? ^^



Nein war nur ne Frage damit du möglichst viele Leute erreichst mit deinem Aufruf


----------



## Pookratzer (14. März 2011)

Also an sich hatten ja einnige schon oft die selbe Idee, doch ich finde sie immer wieder gut. Ich selber bin Hordler mit Leib und Seele seit der ersten Minute an, doch würde ich die Welt auch gerne mal von der anderen Seite kennenlernen. Meine Frage ist nur ob es wirklih Sinn macht, denn für so eine Idee braucht man Freunde die dem Projekt dauerhaft treu bleiben. Jeder braucht unterschiedlich lange zum leveln und kann dadurch das Interesse verlieren außerdem ändern sich auch oft Umstände im Leben... ich würde halt gerne mir Sicher sein wenn ich schon mitmache das auch was davon habe, wenn ich 85 bin.


----------



## Hunter12345 (14. März 2011)

Pookratzer schrieb:


> Also an sich hatten ja einnige schon oft die selbe Idee, doch ich finde sie immer wieder gut. Ich selber bin Hordler mit Leib und Seele seit der ersten Minute an, doch würde ich die Welt auch gerne mal von der anderen Seite kennenlernen. Meine Frage ist nur ob es wirklih Sinn macht, denn für so eine Idee braucht man Freunde die dem Projekt dauerhaft treu bleiben. Jeder braucht unterschiedlich lange zum leveln und kann dadurch das Interesse verlieren außerdem ändern sich auch oft Umstände im Leben... ich würde halt gerne mir Sicher sein wenn ich schon mitmache das auch was davon habe, wenn ich 85 bin.



Ich bin der selben Meinung wie du und ich weiß es gab schon xxxxxx dieser Projekte. Ich habe auch schon oft bei solchen Projekten mitgemacht und es lag fast immer daran, dass der Leader aufhörte, was bei mir nicht der Fall sein wird. Wenn doch kenne ich die Leute schon so, dass ich einen Nachfolger ernennen kann. Außerdem wenn wir es alle bis 85 schaffen sind uns alle Wege offen, wir können dann auch Member auf dem Server suchen etc.


----------



## Nerfhurder (14. März 2011)

Ich würde diesem Projekt durchaus gerne beiwohnen ^^ aber du bist IG grad nicht online


----------



## Hunter12345 (14. März 2011)

UPDATE:

Wenn sich genügend Leute gemeldet haben startet das Projekt um 18:30.


----------



## Dunkelhorn (14. März 2011)

Hunter12345 schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Wenn sich genügend Leute gemeldet haben startet das Projekt um 18:30.



passt bin eh erst ab ca 20 uhr on.


----------



## Snee (14. März 2011)

Nen Kollege hat mir vor einigen Wochen mal nen Screen geschickt, auf dem wir beide mit unseren aller ersten Chars auf lvl 25 zu sehen sind... man was hab ich mich darüber gefreut :-) zwei Minihunter auf Tour ^^ und so herrlich unbekümmert und unwissend... 

Sehr schönes Projekt - auch wenn ich aus Zeitgründen nicht teilnehmen werde würd ich mich über weitere Infos hier im Forum freuen :-)


----------



## Hunter12345 (14. März 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Nen Kollege hat mir vor einigen Wochen mal nen Screen geschickt, auf dem wir beide mit unseren aller ersten Chars auf lvl 25 zu sehen sind... man was hab ich mich darüber gefreut :-) zwei Minihunter auf Tour ^^ und so herrlich unbekümmert und unwissend...
> 
> Sehr schönes Projekt - auch wenn ich aus Zeitgründen nicht teilnehmen werde würd ich mich über weitere Infos hier im Forum freuen :-)



Hast du allgemein keine Zeit oder heute nicht?


----------



## Snee (14. März 2011)

Mich reizt momentan noch der Endcontent, so dass für nen Neustart auf LvL 1 kaum Zeit bleiben würde. Daher sowohl heute als auch allgemein keine Zeit


----------



## Hsvfan (14. März 2011)

Schade das das Projekt so spät kommt 

Hätte da gerne mitgemacht....aber leider is mein WoW Account seid ein paar Wochen eingefroren, weil WoW mir nicht mehr wirklich Spass gemacht hat

Weil es leider immer mehr diese Ninja-Looter etc gibt.....

Aber ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei diesem Projekt......wie gesagt wäre gerne dabei gewesen......weil es sehr interessant klingt


----------



## stormice (14. März 2011)

Guten Tag!


Ich finde dieses Projekt sehr gut, und würde mich gerne dran beteiligen.
Wäre bereit für Jäger oder Heiler je nachdem, vielleicht kannst du mir noch noch eine PM schreiben was benötigt ist =))
Möglicherweise werde ich heute schon starten 
Über mich gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, ich bin 17 Jahre alt.
Aber keine Angst ich gehöre nicht zu dieser Assi-Jugend 

Also schönen Tag noch und ich hoffe es klappt!

MFG Stormice


----------



## Hunter12345 (14. März 2011)

UPDATE:

TS3-Server ist da!


----------



## Hunter12345 (14. März 2011)

Wir brauchen noch Member, also erzählt es bitte euren WoW-Freunden.^^


----------



## Kleine61 (14. März 2011)

Hört sich wirklich sehr gut an. Interesse besteht auf jeden Fall, weiss nur noch nicht, ob ich es heute schaffe. Was wird denn noch bevorzugt gesucht, oder ist das egal?


----------



## MoJoe779 (14. März 2011)

Gute Idee


----------



## Hunter12345 (14. März 2011)

Kleine61 schrieb:


> Hört sich wirklich sehr gut an. Interesse besteht auf jeden Fall, weiss nur noch nicht, ob ich es heute schaffe. Was wird denn noch bevorzugt gesucht, oder ist das egal?



Das ist erstmal egal. Spiel das was dir Spaß bringt, du kannst auch gerne erst morgen dazu kommen.^^


----------



## Gromack (14. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen

finde die Idee auch gut und habe sie schon ein paar 
Freunden zukommen lassen...

Ich selber bin leider Hordler aus Leidenschaft 
und ein Ally-Char ist undenkbar!!! 

For the Horde! 

Trotzdem viel Erfolg für Dein Projekt!


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. März 2011)

So, erst einmal werde ich diesen Thread in ein anderes Forum verschieben, da..

1. Er dort hingehört (Gildenforum)
2. Er hier nun speziellen Regeln unterliegt was Pushen angeht: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/90562-regel-furs-gildenforum-thread-pushen-update/

Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## muchmoe (14. März 2011)

Ok das muss Bestimmung oder Schicksal sein, hab vor ca 5 min meinen WoW-Acc reaktiviert um Cata nun endlich genießen zu können (bereits zum Release gekauft) und wollte heute durchstartet. Zwar ursprünglich als Hordie, aber die Allianz ist auch toll und seit ca 3-4 Jahren (mit Pausen) als Hordler ist der Wechsel sicher nicht verkehrt 

Würde gern mit Euch die neue WoW neu erleben. 

Bin 25 und regelmäßig on, nett und hilfsbereit. Freue mich über die Serverwahl - nur die harten kommen in den Garten 


Würde nen Hexenmeister zocken, bereits erstellt nen Worg namens "Lockheed"

würde mich über ne positive Antwort freuen


Gruß


----------



## smi86 (14. März 2011)

hallo,

mich würde das projekt ebenfalls interessieren, da ich auf allianzseite bisher nicht weiter als bis lvl34 gekommen bin. und mir die ganzen quests gerne mal ansehen würde.

kurz zu mir - ich habe eine längere wow pause hinter mir. das letzte was ich vom endcontent mitbekommen habe war ICC im 10er und im 25er. meine alten 80er chars gibts nicht mehr. derzeit spiele ich einen hexer (lvl 46) auf hordenseite, den ich aber für das projekt auf eis legen bzw. nebenbei spielen würde.

ich werde mir heute mal einen char am server erstellen und mich melden.

bg


----------



## xxhajoxx (14. März 2011)

ich neige auch dazu Interesse zu zeigen allerdings geht es heute abend noch nicht, sitze noch im Zug nach Hause. Wieviele haben sich denn bisher gemeldet und glaubst du das es Leute sind die wirklich mitziehen?


----------



## Hunter12345 (14. März 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> ich neige auch dazu Interesse zu zeigen allerdings geht es heute abend noch nicht, sitze noch im Zug nach Hause. Wieviele haben sich denn bisher gemeldet und glaubst du das es Leute sind die wirklich mitziehen?



Wir sind bis jetzt 41 Mitglieder und die Zahl wächst. Ich denke schon, dass einige mitziehen werden, man kann das natürlich erst in ein paar Wochen sagen.


----------



## Nerfhurder (14. März 2011)

IG könnt ihr auch Nerfhurder anschreiben.Falls Grim grade nicht on ist wegen Invite


----------



## Hunter12345 (14. März 2011)

Nerfhurder schrieb:


> IG könnt ihr auch Nerfhurder anschreiben.Falls Grim grade nicht on ist wegen Invite



Jap.


----------



## Vatenkeist (15. März 2011)

gelesen und interessiert, char wird erstellt melde mich ingame


----------



## Frek01 (15. März 2011)

ich werde, wenn ich mich noch die restlichen 1% überzeugen kann wow wieder zu spielen, mich am Wochenende melden da ich atm gefühlte 300km von zuhause weg bin. Nettes Projekt auf jeden Fall. Mfg


----------



## Dunkelhorn (15. März 2011)

Bin seit gestern im Projekt Syndicate dabei  und muss sagen es läuft super an. über 40 Member derzeit.

Mal gespannt bin wer es bis max. Level durchhält


----------



## Slackly (23. März 2011)

*Bitte lesen:*

Wegen starker inaktivität des Gildenleaders und fehlender Rechte wurde eine neue Gilde unter dem Namen <Faith Unites Us> gegründet. Wer Interesse hat bitte bei Ingame melden.


----------



## Vatenkeist (26. März 2011)

das mit großem erfolg gestartete projekt läuft weiter unter dem namen Faith Unites Us

freuen uns über weitere interessierte spieler


----------

